# lucas formula users



## viper (Jun 20, 2009)

are there any lucas formula users that use a bulking and ripening formula as well such as koolbloom , if so can you tell me the dosage you use , i can go by the lable but that concerns me cause GH flora series lable is too strong and this is GH koolbloom ---- i have GH koolbloom 0-10-10 and GH koolbloom 2-45-28 ,,,or should i not use it and use something else ?


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jun 20, 2009)

Viper, i found an icmag thread from lucas explaining the formula for several nutrient companies that might be some help.  ill send it to you in a pm b/c im not sure ifs ok to post it here.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 20, 2009)

viper said:
			
		

> are there any lucas formula users that use a bulking and ripening formula as well such as koolbloom , if so can you tell me the dosage you use , i can go by the lable but that concerns me cause GH flora series lable is too strong and this is GH koolbloom ---- i have GH koolbloom 0-10-10 and GH koolbloom 2-45-28 ,,,or should i not use it and use something else ?


 
I havn't used supplements in along time, BUT, I am usuing Florabloom 0-10-10 with a current Kush grow. I used half strength and am in week 4 of 12/12.
The plants are the biggest Kush plants I have done yet. I vegged them for a long time, I don't keep tract because then I freak out!

I'll have to get some pics soon.

I think if you use half strength at first, you should be just fine.


----------



## viper (Jun 20, 2009)

ill be watching for those pics its been a while since ive had kush , it takes me back to lakewood cali .  would you advise starting supplements late in the flower stage or not , say like 6 weeks in ? and  doing the top off res w/full strength on a 1 week in flower ak47 , would it hurt to add the koolbloom 0-10-10 to the top off ?


----------



## MiracleDro (Jul 3, 2009)

Aks in my experience have been pretty good at taking whatever you throw at them. I have used the lucas gh with the powder koolbloom. I use about a teaspoon for two gallons so I think that is half of what was recommended.


----------



## viper (Jul 14, 2009)

well ! i guess im doing something wrong and i need some help figuring this out because what im doing is killing my plants . 

im using RO water and with a .05 conversion tds meter factory calibrated to a naci 342 ppm solution which reads 000 when i turn it on and when i test the water i get a reading of 27.
i start my reading from the 000 of my meter and not the factory calibration 

so according to the lucas formula in flower stage using gh flora nutes i use 8 mil micro per gallon and 16 mil bloom per gallon , currently i am mixing at 2 gallons per mix which brings me to around 847 or so ppm .

what am i doing wrong ? i WILL switch to a different gh nutrient regimine if it fixes my problem . please help my girls are dying


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 15, 2009)

viper said:
			
		

> well ! i guess im doing something wrong and i need some help figuring this out because what im doing is killing my plants .
> 
> im using RO water and with a .05 conversion tds meter factory calibrated to a naci 342 ppm solution which reads 000 when i turn it on and when i test the water i get a reading of 27.
> i start my reading from the 000 of my meter and not the factory calibration
> ...


That doesn't seem too strong of ppms being in flower, how are your plant dying exactly?  Could be another issue maybe?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 15, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

What is your pH?


----------



## viper (Jul 15, 2009)

brb with a pic 


ph is 5.7


----------



## viper (Jul 15, 2009)

these pics are in veg stage


----------



## viper (Jul 15, 2009)

sorry so short a message but it took like forever to get pics loaded due to server ------ anyhow  do you think this is a ph problem ? does ph need to be different for ro water ? i was doing beautifully with store bought water , but it was getting costly and too many trips and people begun to look at me funny


----------

